
Show HN: AutoComment - milkytron
https://github.com/zbholman/AutoComment
======
allanderek
I have seen so many versions of this same script. The fact is that such header
comments at the top of every file aren't that useful. I mean, what do you use
them for? The information in them, is already stored from the fact that the
file is under source code control. If someone moves the file from that then
that will just increase the chance that the header comment is wrong.

Put another way, have you ever been reading a file and thought "Oh I wonder
which project this belongs to and who wrote it? I'll check the top."

~~~
milkytron
True, that's a very good point. I just know that I've had to do this so many
times for school so I thought I'd automate it and put it out there for anyone
else.

